

How We Use GitHub Issues To Organize a Project - watermel0n
http://www.ianbicking.org/blog/2014/03/use-github-issues-to-organize-a-project.htmlhttp://www.ianbicking.org/blog/2014/03/use-github-issues-to-organize-a-project.html

======
irickt
[http://www.ianbicking.org/blog/2014/03/use-github-issues-
to-...](http://www.ianbicking.org/blog/2014/03/use-github-issues-to-organize-
a-project.html)

------
Scottymeuk
404

